# Two9tene's 2018 Journal



## Two9tene

Well, I must first and foremost thank everyone for their advice in advance! I just delved "balls deep" into my newly found lawn obsession. I have been heading advice from individuals such as "The Lawn Care Nut" a.k.a Allyn Hane; " Jake The Lawn Kid"; "Ryan Knorr Lawn Care"; and "Connor Ward" just to name a few. I have roughly 4250sq ft of hybrid Bermuda sod that was laid down mid winter of 2015. This Bermuda has been through hell and back. I live smack dab in the middle of a transition zone and it is a pain in the 5th point of contact to keep up with this beast. Anyway! Gonna post a couple pics of transitions here throughout the years and would like to welcome and critiques and advice.

Treatments and schedule so far: 
* Throwing down pounds on the ground of Milo

* Intermittently utilizing Liquid Ironite and Earthgrow

*Cutting 1-1 &1/2 Inch every 2-3 days with a Husqvarna 21inch (Just bought a 16inch SunJoe Reel Mower, Any Thoughts? I'm trying to go even lower)

* Have patched up some burn / stress spots with potting soil and sand.

* Leveled with soil and sand

Here is what she looks like today!





Here is what she looked like 3-4 weeks ago:



Got to search through the photo archives but I am going to post some older photos, like from inception type photos. She has come a LONG way!


----------



## Two9tene




----------



## Colonel K0rn

Very nice! Welcome to TLF. Looks like you've got had some great results with your levelling and fertilization.


----------



## Sbcgenii

Looks damn good! :thumbup:


----------



## PHXCobra

Looks very good. Really makes me want to talk the wife into a leveling project but I think I'll get some stink eye. Should show her your pictures.


----------



## Two9tene

Just gave her a fresh mow!













Made the mistake of top dressing with cheap soil from Homedepot $1.75 a bag!





The top soil had tons of debris in it as you can see. Well you get what you pay for I guess. Now on to looking for a bulk sand retailer!


----------



## Two9tene

Thanks for the encouraging words gentlemen!


----------



## Two9tene

So the neighbor gave in and hired me to get his lawn up to par with mine! Oh the power of domination!

He has been paying a local company for weed control and fertilization. The irony the day he asked me to do his lawn said company came out and "spot sprayed" a weed and feed! Here is what a waisted $75+ will get you! Green lines lmao!



So, I threw down some herbicide two days ago and gave her a fresh mow, along with my lawn, and put some pounds on the ground of Milo! Should see some good results here in a couple days!



This lawn journal just took on another lawn! Going to try and convince the neighbor to go half on some sand to level out both lawns! Gonna post pics every time I mow these bad boys and after any treatments as well!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

He did the right thing to fire his company, and it's a good thing you're close to help out. Talk about ghosting (in this instance they actually did spray something)!


----------



## Two9tene

Fresh mow with the new 16" SunJoe Reel Mower! Got her down to 1.1"

oh yeah mowing low! 








So I have a question for some of you Subject Matter Experts:

After my mow I notice what looks like burn marks or some little bits of yellowing in the stolons















If any body could identify the issue here it would be greatly appreciated I have done some research to no avail! Thanks in advanced team!


----------



## Two9tene

Update # 3,











We are getting there with the neighbors lawn! Had to resort to some Scott's Turfbuilder and liquid Ironite but we have seen some progress. He has thick thatch and the granules just don't seem to be taking!

As for my lawn, I treated with some Scott's disease-ex and boy did it work just fine! Lawn resumed its normal growth in-fact too much growth! A lot of seed heads have popped up producing a white haze of sorts. None the less gave the main lawn a SunJoe 1.1" manicure and the rest of the lawn - and neighbors- a ~1.9" mow! Looking great and seeing progress on both sides of the fence!

Side note: the neighbor agreed to go halfzees on the sand to level both lawns! NICE! Hope it's not to late in the season to level, any thoughts?

Respectfully,
Jason B.


----------



## PHXCobra

I think (don't know) that as long as it's activelt growing and growing well it should do ok.

Plan on trying to convince the wife to do one myself next spring


----------



## Bunnysarefat

Does your neighbor still have their Christmas lights up?


----------



## Two9tene

@Bunnysarefat he sure does! They are Vietnamese so I think they are still in the process of assimilating to our customs! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene

Got my Milo Merch today!!!!



Thanks to the Milo team for the swag!


----------



## social port

Two9tene said:


>


 :shock: 
You've got something special going on there.
I also noticed what looks like an acid stain on the driveway and perhaps the sidewalk. I almost went that route myself. It looks good, especially with the garage door.


----------



## Two9tene

@social port Thanks brother! Yeah we had the driveway acid stained and poly'ed right when we bought the house around 3 years ago!


----------



## Two9tene

Ok so today is is T minus 1. Prep day for the big leveling project on Saturday! Basically, my neighbor ask me what else we could do to his lawn to make it better. So we walked around his lawn and I showed is where there was compaction and a lotta low spots in the lawn. He asked me how to fix the low spots and I informed him of top dressing and leveling. He asked me when was the next time I was planning to do it at which point I told him I would probably do it next year, because I was saving up for it! This man insisted that he would pay for the entire project if I put in the work! Well I sure as s*^%# didn't shy away. So after consulting with a couple of greens keepers from golf courses around my AO, I found a reputable sand and gravel company that is delivering 8 yards (12 tons) of 70%-30% top soil-sand mix TODAY! Gonna aerate and scalp this afternoon and throw down that dressing on TWO lawns tomorrow! Oh yeah! Gonna burn some dagon calories! Will post some before, during and after over the next couple days! Stay tuned if you have questions, concerns, or even ideas about leveling projects!


----------



## Two9tene

Ok so good news and a bit of bad news! 
Good news is I just saved a whole bunch of money on my car insurance! NOT, just a little joke for myself since I'm the only one who reads this journal! Haha. No but really, the good news is I just made my first ever homemade drag mat for my leveling project saved a crap ton of money doing it as well!







Bad news is it's going to rain today and tomorrow... therefore the project has been postponed till Monday! Oh well gonna have time to rest up!

In the mean while check out this LOTM inspired photo!


----------



## Two9tene

So just to catch up on the journal: Monday morning I woke up early and did some prep for the Great Big Level of 18, hence forth called GBL18, just marked off some low spots I wanted to focus on:





Shortly after the sand/soil mix arrived!



And.... I went straight into the back breaking work!







After I got all the piles out on both lawns I started to knock them down and realized quickly that I had bit off more than I can chew!



It was so much work that my absolutely beautiful wife even came out to assist me with the project, mind you this is at about 9pm just around sunset here in Good o'le Oklahoma!



This next picture is when I realized that I had place WAY to many piles on the main lawn and other areas as well! We knocked down the piles from the south end up to the north end and wound up pushing the excess onto the street. I pretty much ran out of light after that and worked through the night till almost 11pm pushing the excess off. Once I pushed all the excess off I had to call it a night!



More to follow on the subsequent days... stay tuned out there if your "watching" aka reading! Lol


----------



## Thor865

I too had overestimated how much sand I was putting down but just dragged in with a drag mat and push broom back and forth and left a lot of excess. Probably had .75 depth in most places and inch or more in the low areas. And I was worried. But it grew threw fine so don't worry if you think you have too much


----------



## wiredawg

Wow!!! Looking forward to the next few weeks of your project.


----------



## Two9tene

Here is a quick recap of the last 7 days:























































We had some nasty storms come through yesterday and it washed away some of the sand and some low spots! Fml











Ohh well!





What do yal think so far?


----------



## SGrabs33

It's looking pretty good to me! I think everyone that does a big sanding project has some wash out so I wouldn't worry about that. Cool looking drag. Was it heavy enough? It's looks a little light.


----------



## Two9tene

SGrabs33 said:


> It's looking pretty good to me! I think everyone that does a big sanding project has some wash out so I wouldn't worry about that. Cool looking drag. Was it heavy enough? It's looks a little light.


Thanks brother! Unfortunately the drag did not work at first! But I placed some 2x1 pine underneath and placed some concrete block on top... it helped the job but it definitely was not optimal...


----------



## Two9tene

Just threw down some T-Nex, RGS, AIR8, and Humic12! Used Mark-it-Blue to throw down the T-Nex and mix the others in a super cocktail and just sprayed and prayed! We will see what she looks like in a week or two!









Ohh yeah my 5 year old went shopping with the wife at the local dollar tree and spotted this rinky dink flamingo and told my wife that she had to get it to put it on the lawn! Lmao she said that we should put it up like the videos we watch! Lmao shout out to @Ware and @wardconnor. I may not be dominating on this forum but I sure am in my neighborhood! Lmao! MTF!!!

Ohh yeah! BM killed me today also!



Thrower Down:
T-Nex 9 oz. for 2.4k of Bermuda
RGS 6oz.
Air8 6oz.
Humic12 6oz.

Also threw her down on the box woods and bushes! Can't wait to see the results!


----------



## Ware

It's looking good! I have a love hate relationship with the blue dye.


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> It's looking good! I have a love hate relationship with the blue dye.


I only used it to see where exactly I was throwing down the T-Nex... I understand the paradox with the dye. A lot of neighbors think my grass is green because I dye it... lol truth is I take care of it!


----------



## Durso81

Two9tene said:


> Thrower Down:
> T-Nex 9 oz. for 2.4k of Bermuda
> RGS 6oz.
> Air8 6oz.
> Humic12 6oz.
> 
> Also threw her down on the box woods and bushes! Can't wait to see the results!


Looking good.

I hope you didn't put down 9 ounces of T-Nex on only 2.4k of lawn? Even the max rate for common of .75oz per k would only 1.8oz total for 2.4k. And if you have hybrid your looking at .48-.91 ounces total for your yard.

And I don't think T-nex is labeled for shrubs and bushes.


----------



## Two9tene

Oh man!

I swear that label read about 3oz. /1000 sq feet. I didn't put any T nex on the shrubs though. Man I hope that T nex won't kill the lawn!


----------



## Durso81

Two9tene said:


> Oh man!
> 
> I swear that label read about 3oz. /1000 sq feet. I didn't put any T nex on the shrubs though. Man I hope that T nex won't kill the lawn!


Ooo i was hoping it was a typo. I have no idea what will happen. I know some people have put down double the rate and saw yellowing but 3oz per k is a crap ton over. You won't probably be able to see anything till that dye washes off. Maybe someone will chime in with more experience, but I would say make sure it gets enough water and fertilize it. Maybe even spoon feed it weekly if you start to see it yellowing. I don't want to say it won't kill it as I don't know. But it sure takes allot to kill Bermuda. Hopefully you just won't be mowing for a really long time 😀.

Keep updated.


----------



## Two9tene

Durso81 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man!
> 
> I swear that label read about 3oz. /1000 sq feet. I didn't put any T nex on the shrubs though. Man I hope that T nex won't kill the lawn!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo i was hoping it was a typo. I have no idea what will happen. I know some people have put down double the rate and saw yellowing but 3oz per k is a crap ton over. You won't probably be able to see anything till that dye washes off. Maybe someone will chime in with more experience, but I would say make sure it gets enough water and fertilize it. Maybe even spoon feed it weekly if you start to see it yellowing. I don't want to say it won't kill it as I don't know. But it sure takes allot to kill Bermuda. Hopefully you just won't be mowing for a really long time 😀.
> 
> Keep updated.
Click to expand...

@Ware,

Have any advice for this extremely stupid mistake? Thanks is advance!


----------



## Ware

Two9tene said:


> Ware,
> 
> Have any advice for this extremely stupid mistake? Thanks is advance!


Ouch! The label has a provision for doubling the rate:

_A maximum of twice the recommended Quali-Pro® T-Nex® rate from the Application Rate Table may be applied in order to ensure extended growth suppression of up to 8 weeks and when temporary discoloration can be tolerated_​
But 3 oz/M would be more than triple rate. I'm honestly not sure what will happen - it might look crappy for a while, but I don't think you'll kill the bermuda. Keep us updated!


----------



## g-man

I dont know if this will work, but just an idea. You could go out there and mow at a lower HOC to remove some of the PGR, but it might already be absorbed.


----------



## Amaxwell5

I am wondering if you could go mow real low and then just water the hell out of it. Try to dilute what hasn't been absorbed by saturating it??? Just spit balling.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I'm sure you're going to notice a pretty good reduction in the clippings. Just try not to stress the lawn too much. We're fortunate that we grow a very resilient grass. Either way


----------



## g-man

I just saw this and it reminded me of this thread. Road trip to Nebraska?

https://mobile.twitter.com/UNLturf/status/1016423768258961409


----------



## Two9tene

g-man said:


> I just saw this and it reminded me of this thread. Road trip to Nebraska?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1016423768258961409


Lol! Well you can save yourself the trip. I will be posting updates soon.


----------



## Two9tene

Sharpening my blades and getting ready to give her the first cut after the epic T Nex overdose of FY18!





Gonna throw down some lbs of Milo that I snagged up between Ace and I was surprised by a neighbor that gave me a free Bag!!! Ohh yeah! Smells like success in my garage and shed again!!!


----------



## Amaxwell5

Two9tene said:


> Sharpening my blades and getting ready to give her the first cut after the epic T Nex overdose of FY18!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna throw down some lbs of Milo that I snagged up between Ace and I was surprised by a neighbor that gave me a free Bag!!! Ohh yeah! Smells like success in my garage and shed again!!!


The ACE in Elgin had some??? I was just in Elgin today. We are doing some construction at the school. I should have stopped there. Dang it.


----------



## Durso81

Two9tene said:


> Sharpening my blades and getting ready to give her the first cut after the epic T Nex overdose of FY18!


Does not look bad yet after your epic overdose. Heck it looks better then your neighbor across the street.


----------



## Two9tene

@Amaxwell5 ,

It was a coordinated rarerity! However, I am working on convincing the managers to order a pallet. Somehow the Ace franchise has pull on orders and they brought some bags in for me! I will let you know if I succeed. The neighbor is a local business owner and got them to order 12 bags but he only picked up 8 the others flew off the shelf! The downside is it is $14.99 a bag! But it beats synthetic any day of the week!


----------



## Two9tene

Cut it two ways! Taken a break might as well update anyone who might be following! Lol



It's hotter than a hootchie cootchie! Ode to Allen Jackson! Lmao


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

It's still green! Maybe it won't make too much of a difference. Watch, you're going to start a trend of overdoing PGR.


----------



## Two9tene

Epic T-Nex Overdose Update 2:



I noticed a bit of yellowing today not sure if it's the T Nex overdose or a resurgence of the Fungi! Gonna throw down some Scott's disease ex tomorrow. I put down a Bag of Milo on the entire lawn. Also going to throw down some Next Microgreen 0-0-2. Results to follow in the next update!

Also, the wife bought me this mug



I Figured @wardconnor and @Ware would get a kick out of it! #winning str8 dominating!


----------



## wardconnor

How neat is that?


----------



## Ware

Nice - the damage does not look too bad.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

PHXCobra said:


> Looks very good. Really makes me want to talk the wife into a leveling project but I think I'll get some stink eye. Should show her your pictures.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker

Two9tene said:


> Epic T-Nex Overdose Update 2:
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed a bit of yellowing today not sure if it's the T Nex overdose or a resurgence of the Fungi! Gonna throw down some Scott's disease ex tomorrow. I put down a Bag of Milo on the entire lawn. Also going to throw down some Next Microgreen 0-0-2. Results to follow in the next update!
> 
> Also, the wife bought me this mug
> 
> 
> 
> I Figured @wardconnor and @Ware would get a kick out of it! #winning str8 dominating!


Lawn is still looking good man!


----------



## Two9tene

Epic T-Nex Overdose Update 3:





Threw down a dose of microgreen 0-0-2 to accompany the Milogranite I threw down a day ago! Also, @Ware you may not like this but I used some "Mark-it-Blue" to hide a bit of the damage! Lol... I have really seen the results, aside from the yellowing, I haven't had to cut but 4 days apart! Man it has saved a lot of time and money! Overdosing at this point, I feel safe to say isn't too bad! It's been over a week and she is still dominating and I am cutting way less! Gonna keep feeding her the Macro and Micro as needed! Just laid down .375 of T-Nex on the neighbors lawn🤞🏼 Now to wait and see the results! Also, gonna fill some low spots with "sand" @wardconnor here in the next couple days! Well all this fun has been a consolation prize for not winning anything on the draw yesterday! Maybe one day I will be as cool as you gentlemen @Ware and @wardconnor and have not only a nice lawn but all the tools that make it happen! Happy Sunday ladies and gentlemen! Time for a beer and a cigar!


----------



## Two9tene

Epic T-Nex Overdose Update #4:

Just gave the lawn a fresh reel mow! And ohh boy was it SUPER easy!







As for the signs and symptoms of the overdose, the yellowing is extremely prominent! However, my lawn is still greener than most in the neighborhood, so I am not as upset as I thought I would be! Oh well threw down some more Milo in hopes of some greening up a bit!

Oh yeah I also took the reel to the right side lawn for the 1st time! Was also super easy! Lowered the HOC to ~1".

Overall I would say that the T-Nex is forgiving even when you go 3-4x's the recommended dose! Lmao


----------



## NightTrain05

Hey fellow Okie here, I just came across your journal. Its a good read, great pictures. Hope your lawn is holding up with the 100plus temps. I did a leveling project at my house earlier this spring. I used mostly sand and some left over "Free Dirt" from a co worker that got a swimming pool. The Free Dirt was mostly clay with sticks and roots and all kinds of stuff in it. The free dirt took a lot more time since I had to load it and unload it, and also pick all the stuff out of it. Any way I am glad I found your post. I am looking forward to using the N-ext products in 2019, also i am planning on a P. Rye grass winter overseed Fall 2019. Installing a DIY sprinkler system this fall. Year round green yard is pretty rare in Oklahoma. I like the idea of this journal I may start one next season.


----------



## Two9tene

@NightTrain05 ,

It's a pleasure to meet you as well! I kind of like the break when the grass goes into dormancy. To each his own I guess! I look forward to seeing your projects on here!


----------



## Two9tene

What a difference the T-Nex has made. Spring on the left is from the neighbors lawn on the right is mine. I pulled them out to show him the difference and boy did it surprise me as well!


----------



## iFisch3224

Interesting - any new updates? Been 16 days since the last update.

-Nick


----------



## Two9tene

Ground Temp 34 degrees average over the last 2 weeks. And for some reason all the lawn services are throwing down fert in my neighborhood! Lmao well I'm back and looking forward to this season.

Gonna kick off the season, after hopefully this last freeze with some Pre-Emergent and fert! Gonna try Scott's Triple action pre-emergent.

And then the Big Scalp Job! Pics coming soon!

Stay the F off my Lawn!


----------



## Two9tene

Getting ready for the season!!! #stockinguponsuccess!


----------



## Two9tene

Super pumped might be adding a GM 1000 to my inventory and saying bye bye to that manual reel mower!


----------



## g-man

I'm interested to know what happen last year after the pgr. How long it took to recover?


----------



## Two9tene

@g-man I will tell you I didn't apply anymore T-nex for the remainder of the season and right about the end of September to middle of October it rebounded quite well. Unfortunately I did not document it with any photos. I had a lot going on at the time. The yellowing disappeared right around the end of August beginning of September, but the frequency of required cuts stayed the same. I plan on overdosing the backyard this year, simply because I don't care so
Much for asthetics in the back as I do the front.( I will dub this the Mullet theory). Plus, it will cut down the frequency! I am super pumped for this season.


----------



## Two9tene

Bought the GM 1000! Thanks @Redtenchu for looking out! Gonna change the oil and filters in the riding mower and rotary sometime this week and then scalp the crap out of my lawn. Can't wait to see what she's is going to look like at .5 inches!


----------



## Redtenchu

Congratulations! Can't wait to see your lawn this year with a Greens Mower!


----------



## lvlikeyv

Two9tene said:


> @g-man I will tell you I didn't apply anymore T-nex for the remainder of the season and right about the end of September to middle of October it rebounded quite well. Unfortunately I did not document it with any photos. I had a lot going on at the time. The yellowing disappeared right around the end of August beginning of September, but the frequency of required cuts stayed the same. I plan on overdosing the backyard this year, simply because I don't care so
> Much for asthetics in the back as I do the front.( I will dub this the Mullet theory). Plus, it will cut down the frequency! I am super pumped for this season.


 :lol: The "Mullet" is exactly what I have going on. Two dogs (one being a lab) that absolutely destroy the grass.

This being the first season I am taking lawn care seriously, I bought the fiskars reel mower and was a bit nervous about the quality of a manual reel versus the motor reel. After seeing your lawn I am excited to see how my manual reel works out.

I plan on doing a top dressing application during peak growing season. Thanks for posting your findings. They have helped me and others as well.

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Two9tene

lvlikeyv said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> @g-man I will tell you I didn't apply anymore T-nex for the remainder of the season and right about the end of September to middle of October it rebounded quite well. Unfortunately I did not document it with any photos. I had a lot going on at the time. The yellowing disappeared right around the end of August beginning of September, but the frequency of required cuts stayed the same. I plan on overdosing the backyard this year, simply because I don't care so
> Much for asthetics in the back as I do the front.( I will dub this the Mullet theory). Plus, it will cut down the frequency! I am super pumped for this season.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: The "Mullet" is exactly what I have going on. Two dogs (one being a lab) that absolutely destroy the grass.
> 
> This being the first season I am taking lawn care seriously, I bought the fiskars reel mower and was a bit nervous about the quality of a manual reel versus the motor reel. After seeing your lawn I am excited to see how my manual reel works out.
> 
> I plan on doing a top dressing application during peak growing season. Thanks for posting your findings. They have helped me and others as well.
> 
> Keep up the great work.
Click to expand...

Brother, thanks for the praise. However, I will caution you on the manual reel! It is an intense WORKOUT! Especially if you are trying to go low. Nonetheless it will get you hooked on reel mowing when you see the results first hand. Hence my recent purchase of a GM 1000. The work is worth the while but why not take a less labor intensive approach? Looking forward to your journal and seeing the transition! Super pumped about this season!


----------



## lvlikeyv

Two9tene said:


> Brother, thanks for the praise. However, I will caution you on the manual reel! It is an intense WORKOUT! Especially if you are trying to go low. Nonetheless it will get you hooked on reel mowing when you see the results first hand. Hence my recent purchase of a GM 1000. The work is worth the while but why not take a less labor intensive approach? Looking forward to your journal and seeing the transition! Super pumped about this season!


No problem. Your hard work is definitely showing. What I am hoping is the manual reel gives me more availability to mow. The loud motor rotary only allows me to mow when its dry and daylight. Hoping the reel lets me mow when its damp and early and late.(to prevent pissing of neighbors.) Hopefully the additional mowing will take some strain off my back.

Are you catching your clippings or just leaving them on the lawn?

I just created a journal but have really just begun. - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7884&p=133115&hilit=valentine#p133115


----------



## Two9tene

lvlikeyv said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, thanks for the praise. However, I will caution you on the manual reel! It is an intense WORKOUT! Especially if you are trying to go low. Nonetheless it will get you hooked on reel mowing when you see the results first hand. Hence my recent purchase of a GM 1000. The work is worth the while but why not take a less labor intensive approach? Looking forward to your journal and seeing the transition! Super pumped about this season!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Your hard work is definitely showing. What I am hoping is the manual reel gives me more availability to mow. The loud motor rotary only allows me to mow when its dry and daylight. Hoping the reel lets me mow when its damp and early and late.(to prevent pissing of neighbors.) Hopefully the additional mowing will take some strain off my back.
> 
> Are you catching your clippings or just leaving them on the lawn?
> 
> I just created a journal but have really just begun. - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7884&p=133115&hilit=valentine#p133115
Click to expand...

With the manual reel I was merely taking a 1/4 inch off at a time, observing the 1/3 rule, mowing every two, if I was lucky 3 days. Prior to the PGR episode. I would just use the blower to take off whatever clumped up top then. When I start mowing with the GM 1000 I'm gonna catch and release! Lol

Welcome to the forum brother! Lots of info in here and plenty of team players willing to go the extra mile to help you achieve your goals!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Hmm, I might give this "overdose" theory a bit of a closer look this year in the back yard, because my 2 dogs run rampant throughout it, and I don't want it to look terrible, but I don't want to have to mow it often either... Thanks friend!


----------



## lvlikeyv

Two9tene said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, thanks for the praise. However, I will caution you on the manual reel! It is an intense WORKOUT! Especially if you are trying to go low. Nonetheless it will get you hooked on reel mowing when you see the results first hand. Hence my recent purchase of a GM 1000. The work is worth the while but why not take a less labor intensive approach? Looking forward to your journal and seeing the transition! Super pumped about this season!
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. Your hard work is definitely showing. What I am hoping is the manual reel gives me more availability to mow. The loud motor rotary only allows me to mow when its dry and daylight. Hoping the reel lets me mow when its damp and early and late.(to prevent pissing of neighbors.) Hopefully the additional mowing will take some strain off my back.
> 
> Are you catching your clippings or just leaving them on the lawn?
> 
> I just created a journal but have really just begun. - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=7884&p=133115&hilit=valentine#p133115
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With the manual reel I was merely taking a 1/4 inch off at a time, observing the 1/3 rule, mowing every two, if I was lucky 3 days. Prior to the PGR episode. I would just use the blower to take off whatever clumped up top then. When I start mowing with the GM 1000 I'm gonna catch and release! Lol
> 
> Welcome to the forum brother! Lots of info in here and plenty of team players willing to go the extra mile to help you achieve your goals!
Click to expand...

OK, I already have the clippings catcher, just didn't know if it was necessary. I'll have to get used to mowing at a higher frequency. I'm used to every 7-10 days. Of course I was just worried about getting the job done no matter how it looked. You are my lawn goals this year. 
I'll make sure to update my lawn journal. 
Goals this year are to knock out all of the weeds, get a healthy lawn going, and maybe top dress the front either June or July.

Let us know how the GM1000 reel mower goes. Your updates are very insightful.


----------



## Two9tene

Decided I'm going the Home Depot to pick up one of these:



I have read and watched a ton of good reviews. Yes it has a little bit of a downside with the pump leaving some liquid in the tank. But the time and labor I'm going to save will likely be worth it!


----------



## Kicker

Two9tene said:


> Decided I'm going the Home Depot to pick up one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> I have read and watched a ton of good reviews. Yes it has a little bit of a downside with the pump leaving some liquid in the tank. But the time and labor I'm going to save will likely be worth it!


i'f you're like me, you'll go through it and put plumbers tape on all the threads. don't be like me and over tighten the knob on the handle, it'll prevent it from working.


----------



## Two9tene

So bad news, my local (rural) Homedepot did not have the sprayer. Gonna make a trip up to OKC this weekend to pick that joker up. Second I'm like a kid in a candy store on the R&R products Website <-- Check it out! Just bought a new bed knife for the GM 1000, going to replace it after I scalp the lawn. And a couple of other tools to put in the tool box! I will review them when I receive them!! Super pumped can't wait for this Oklahoma rain to disappear!


----------



## Two9tene

So today I got to scalp the crap out of my lawn. Brought it down with the rotary first and then broke out the new (old) greensmaster 1000 and brought the HOC down to .50"! Oh yeah! Hell of a day. Threw down my pre-em as well. Can't wait for the green up! I was so excited to see stripes in my dormant lawn! Super Corny!


----------



## Austinite

Hey! You took my unique sig image! 

On a serious note... that looks awesome man. Unrelated question, did you stain your driveway? Also does it get slippery in the rain?


----------



## Two9tene

Austinite said:


> Hey! You took my unique sig image!
> 
> On a serious note... that looks awesome man. Unrelated question, did you stain your driveway? Also does it get slippery in the rain?


I sure did brother sorry! It took me a minute to figure out how to get it all to work! I really liked it, so compliments to you!

I did have the driveway stained and it is only slippery when there is ice on it. Also, it was almost three years ago I have to re-apply a new layer of poly on it.


----------



## Kballen11

@Two9tene the yards looks awesome! Can't wait to watch that thing come alive.


----------



## Necrosis

Nice


----------



## Two9tene

Applied RGS, Humic, and Air8 N-ext products today!


And trimmed the "mullet" to .50" HOC as well. Plus some pre-em!


----------



## Two9tene

Kballen11 said:


> @Two9tene the yards looks awesome! Can't wait to watch that thing come alive.


You and me both brother! You and me both! Did I see that you have been leveling already?


----------



## Two9tene

Man does this equipment save time!


----------



## Two9tene

Took the GM 1000 out for a spin, checked the HOC and it was at 7/8" so I dropped it down to .50" and passed over the lawn in two directions. 
Threw down a ton of Milo! 
Got a little bit of green in the catcher!


----------



## Austinite

THat's a nice flat-looking lawn. Wanna trade lawns?????????


----------



## Two9tene

Austinite said:


> THat's a nice flat-looking lawn. Wanna trade lawns?????????


Lmao! Images appear flatter than in real life.


----------



## Two9tene

Changed my bedknife to a .187-.100" knife, Backlaped, and gave the GM 1000 a good shower!


----------



## Two9tene

Walking it down to 3/8"!!! Getting these little buggers ready for their future!!!





So Reel Low:


----------



## Redtenchu

Two9tene said:


>


She is looking sexy!


----------



## Two9tene

Gave my half dormant lawn a buzz with the reel at .449" HOC!


----------



## Two9tene

Got my boxwoods ready for this spring frost coming through tonight. Put together my sunjoe scarifier / dethatcher and took it for a test run. Boy did that thing take off on me!









Also ordered one of these for my front lawn:


----------



## Two9tene

Scarified / Dethatched the back with the new SunJoe! 12 wheel barrels of thatch!


----------



## Two9tene

Nature did a little dethatching for me last night!





Just finished cleaning it all up! Pictures coming soon.


----------



## Necrosis

Looks like you have a decent amount of that floating thatch stuff that is too small to rake. I had the same thing happen with mine. Not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Two9tene

Necrosis said:


> Looks like you have a decent amount of that floating thatch stuff that is too small to rake. I had the same thing happen with mine. Not sure what to do about it.


I just used the back of the rake to break it up and then used my blower to push it off the lawn. It wasn't to bad about 30-40 minutes of work.


----------



## Two9tene

Reel mowed the soggy lawn and cleaned up my GM1000:







Also got a bin of almost all green clippings for the first time it was epic for me! Lmao


----------



## Sbcgenii

I remember reading the start of this journal last year but got to busy In the summer to keep up with the forum. I would like to thank you for applying a heroic dose of PGR and sharing the results. I am going to try PGR this year and after reading your story I won't worry so much about improper coverage lol.


----------



## Two9tene

Sbcgenii said:


> I remember reading the start of this journal last year but got to busy In the summer to keep up with the forum. I would like to thank you for applying a heroic dose of PGR and sharing the results. I am going to try PGR this year and after reading your story I won't worry so much about improper coverage lol.


Haha! I'm glad I can contribute to the forum! I might start doing all the wrong things intentionally. Push the limits and report the results! Lmao


----------



## Brackin4au

Two9tene said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading the start of this journal last year but got to busy In the summer to keep up with the forum. I would like to thank you for applying a heroic dose of PGR and sharing the results. I am going to try PGR this year and after reading your story I won't worry so much about improper coverage lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha! I'm glad I can contribute to the forum! I might start doing all the wrong things intentionally. Push the limits and report the results! Lmao
Click to expand...

You could be the warm season "Lawn Rebel"... lol


----------



## Two9tene

Did a little grooming @ .50 HOC:



It's still looking a little fugly but I have a bit more green up! (The Picture does no justice)







Threw down some Milo @ bag rate front and back of the mullet!


----------



## WDE46

Sbcgenii said:


> I remember reading the start of this journal last year but got to busy In the summer to keep up with the forum. I would like to thank you for applying a heroic dose of PGR and sharing the results. I am going to try PGR this year and after reading your story I won't worry so much about improper coverage lol.


I think some people are a little bit too sensitive about their treatment of their bermuda. I mean if you really want maximum results, yes, you need to be a maximalist. But bermuda is fucking hard to kill and not that hard to treat right. We can all have much better than average looking lawns by just following a few basic steps for the grass. Killing it is practically impossible unless you completely derp and just glyph the whole thing and even then, bermuda would come back at some point.


----------



## TN Hawkeye

Two9tene said:


> Did a little grooming @ .50 HOC:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still looking a little fugly but I have a bit more green up! (The Picture does no justice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threw down some Milo @ bag rate front and back of the mullet!


Is .5" your goal for HOC this season? By the way, what's the connection with "The U"?


----------



## Two9tene

WDE46 said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember reading the start of this journal last year but got to busy In the summer to keep up with the forum. I would like to thank you for applying a heroic dose of PGR and sharing the results. I am going to try PGR this year and after reading your story I won't worry so much about improper coverage lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people are a little bit too sensitive about their treatment of their bermuda. I mean if you really want maximum results, yes, you need to be a maximalist. But bermuda is f--- hard to kill and not that hard to treat right. We can all have much better than average looking lawns by just following a few basic steps for the grass. Killing it is practically impossible unless you completely derp and just glyph the whole thing and even then, bermuda would come back at some point.
Click to expand...

Well I guess I have an idiot proof lawn. Befitting as it may be! Kinda glad I do! I appreciate the insight!


----------



## Two9tene

TN Hawkeye said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little grooming @ .50 HOC:
> 
> 
> 
> It's still looking a little fugly but I have a bit more green up! (The Picture does no justice)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Threw down some Milo @ bag rate front and back of the mullet!
> 
> 
> 
> Is .5" your goal for HOC this season? By the way, what's the connection with "The U"?
Click to expand...

Not really, the goal is less, round about .35 if I can. But I have to level again. Also, I'm originally from Miami, I grew up watching the Canes. I'm a die hard fan.


----------



## Two9tene

Feels good to see this much green in the basket!!


And to finally see some stripes on the lawn:




All these neighbors coming out of the woodworks asking how I get my lawn looking so good! The season hasn't even started and my lawn looks like straight crapola! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene

Fresh Cut! Mow Green than it was yesterday for sure! Too bad this cold front is coming through!


----------



## Two9tene

Well worth the work!


----------



## tcorbitt20

:thumbup: Looking forward to keeping up with this all summer. Great job so far!


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> :thumbup: Looking forward to keeping up with this all summer. Great job so far!


Thanks Brother!


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick grooming session cut two ways (checker board) but it didn't come out like I wanted it to:

Before:


After:


----------



## Two9tene

Did a little soil probing for the fertility samples I just sent off to the lab. Was quite surprised had some root action down to 10"+

This is a stern vouching of the next products especially in this predominantly clay soil.
Also threw down T-Nex at .38oz/1000sq ft! No overdosing this time... for those who know... lmao


----------



## Two9tene

Got my shirt finally! Super comfortable!


----------



## ctrav

Very nice shirt!


----------



## Two9tene

A Quick Mow:

And a little project: 

Planning Continued:



Execution:



Results and Assessment?


----------



## ctrav

Nicely done @Two9tene!


----------



## Brackin4au

I need to do something like this around my mailbox. Would definitely save a lot of maneuvering and trimming...


----------



## Two9tene

Morning watering to knock off the dew:


----------



## Two9tene

Brackin4au said:


> I need to do something like this around my mailbox. Would definitely save a lot of maneuvering and trimming...


That was the main reason behind it. It's nearly impossible to get close up with the GM1000. But it's a breeze now. Also helps with draining the excess water. Got a couple of other spots around the foundation that I'm going to do this to also.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave the front a fresh .44" HOC!

Bought this brush blade for the weed wackier to get to the spots the reel mower can't: 

Will work for the now, until the boss lets me buy the Landscaping Blade!

Also,
Used this Liquid Harvest Lazer Green to throw down some Chelated Liquid Iron:



I will tell you that I put in less than the recommended rate and that thing just painted the heck out of my lawn:

@ 2 oz. / 4 Gallons of Water~





Probably not going to use it on the front again.


----------



## Two9tene

Wanted to add some close ups for future reference:




And a little sneak peak at the beast:

Potential giveaway gift!


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Wanted to add some close ups for future reference:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little sneak peak at the beast:
> 
> Potential giveaway gift!


Nicely done....


----------



## Sbcgenii

Two9tene said:


> Gave the front a fresh .44" HOC!
> 
> Bought this brush blade for the weed wackier to get to the spots the reel mower can't:
> 
> Will work for the now, until the boss lets me buy the Landscaping Blade!
> 
> Also,
> Used this Liquid Harvest Lazer Green to throw down some Chelated Liquid Iron:
> 
> 
> 
> I will tell you that I put in less than the recommended rate and that thing just painted the heck out of my lawn:
> 
> @ 2 oz. / 4 Gallons of Water~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not going to use it on the front again.


That's good to know on the laser dye. I bought some blue for my yard and the label rate sure sounded high to me. Your yard is looking great!


----------



## Two9tene

Put some sand down on some low spots, using last years leveling job sand!


----------



## Brackin4au

That's some solid looking green my friend. Very nice.


----------



## Two9tene

Brackin4au said:


> That's some solid looking green my friend. Very nice.


Thanks brother I appreciate the words of encouragement!


----------



## Two9tene

Just got my soil test results:





Looked like I have my work cut out for me:


----------



## ctrav

Who did you go with for soil testing? Was this a basic soil test and if so what's the cost (if you don't mind sharing)? Have you used this company in the past??


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Who did you go with for soil testing? Was this a basic soil test and if so what's the cost (if you don't mind sharing)? Have you used this company in the past??


 No worries brother. It's my first soil test ever. I did it threw my local Co-Op but they used Midwest Labratories. I wound up paying $38 which according to the website is a tad bit more expensive. I'm pretty sure it's a basic seeing how they didn't check the micros. I'm going to use another service and this one in two months to compare the results.


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who did you go with for soil testing? Was this a basic soil test and if so what's the cost (if you don't mind sharing)? Have you used this company in the past??
> 
> 
> 
> No worries brother. It's my first soil test ever. I did it threw my local Co-Op but they used Midwest Labratories. I wound up paying $38 which according to the website is a tad bit more expensive. I'm pretty sure it's a basic seeing how they didn't check the micros. I'm going to use another service and this one in two months to compare the results.
Click to expand...

First things first its good you are testing (at least that's what folks have always said). $38 for a basic test is for sure on the high side from what I have seen unless that included shipping of the sample. I pay $30 for a more detailed report thru Waypoint Analytical plus the cost of shipping. I really like Waypoint because of the free app for my phone but Im going to start doing more basic testing thru them as a general rule. I will then do the more detailed testing every 3-4 years. By dropping down to basic testing my out of pocket will drop to about $30 including the shipping costs.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Ok so good news and a bit of bad news!
> Good news is I just saved a whole bunch of money on my car insurance! NOT, just a little joke for myself since I'm the only one who reads this journal! Haha. No but really, the good news is I just made my first ever homemade drag mat for my leveling project saved a crap ton of money doing it as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad news is it's going to rain today and tomorrow... therefore the project has been postponed till Monday! Oh well gonna have time to rest up!
> 
> In the mean while check out this LOTM inspired photo!


First off folks do read others journals... now pony up the directions for the homemade drag mat...what a great idea!!


----------



## Redtwin

> First off folks do read others journals... now pony up the directions for the homemade drag mat...what a great idea!!


I honestly only read a few of them but this is one of them for sure!


----------



## Two9tene

@ctrav

Brother it was not the best nor most efficient thing in the world. However, it was cost effective. When I first started using it I quickly realized it was too light so I threw some bricks on it and screwed in 2" x 1" pine laterally on either end with a V shape in the middle facing the direction of travel and it worked just fine. It cost me right around $40-$50 to make all in. I could go more in depth on it, but honestly I'm not going to be using it again this year and I wouldn't recommend anybody make this prototype. I will be making another one this year out of angle iron and some brushes, I'll make a step by step thread for that one.


----------



## Brackin4au

Two9tene said:


> @ctrav
> 
> Brother it was not the best nor most efficient thing in the world. However, it was cost effective. When I first started using it I quickly realized it was too light so I threw some bricks on it and screwed in 2" x 1" pine laterally on either end with a V shape in the middle facing the direction of travel and it worked just fine. It cost me right around $40-$50 to make all in. I could go more in depth on it, but honestly I'm not going to be using it again this year and I wouldn't recommend anybody make this prototype. I will be making another one this year out of angle iron and some brushes, I'll make a step by step thread for that one.


 :clapping: :clapping: :clapping:


----------



## Two9tene

Put my flamingos out and gave the lawn a quick cut! Gonna pick up some Gypsum and Sulfur tomorrow to "Regulate" my Ph! 




Oh yeah I had two TrueGreen "experts" swing by while I was outside and solicited their lawn care services to me! And when I told them I did all of my own maintenance, they first complimented my lawn and asked about the sand. So I began to educate them on the intricacies of DIY lawn care. (The irony that they asked me how I get my lawn so green; A lawn care specialist asking a homeowner how to do their job :lol They exchanged more pleasantries and then walked off into the sunset, directly over my low spots and over my lawn!

Thanks for the reminder TrueGreen! Every once in a while it helps to remember why I discontinued your services and why I would never recommend you! Lmao


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> @ctrav
> 
> Brother it was not the best nor most efficient thing in the world. However, it was cost effective. When I first started using it I quickly realized it was too light so I threw some bricks on it and screwed in 2" x 1" pine laterally on either end with a V shape in the middle facing the direction of travel and it worked just fine. It cost me right around $40-$50 to make all in. I could go more in depth on it, but honestly I'm not going to be using it again this year and I wouldn't recommend anybody make this prototype. I will be making another one this year out of angle iron and some brushes, I'll make a step by step thread for that one.


Now worries...my first question was going to be was it too light


----------



## Two9tene

Made a new flower bed along the western fence line... Originally went to Lowe's to pick up some phosphate and sulfate for the deficiencies in the soil and wound up with this long awaited project being completed!

The wife is happy we got some hydrangeas in there! "The Lawn needed some color" :lol: the irony I was gonna throw down some chelated iron to perk up my spot treatment disaster with 2-4d:


----------



## ctrav

New bed looks good...


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Woah, pH of 8.1. I see some dolomitic lime in your future! Lawn is looking tight!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> New bed looks good...


Thanks brother!


----------



## Two9tene

Colonel K0rn said:


> Woah, pH of 8.1. I see some dolomitic lime in your future! Lawn is looking tight!


For real! I'm going to look into that lime. Thanks!


----------



## Durso81

Two9tene said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, pH of 8.1. I see some dolomitic lime in your future! Lawn is looking tight!
> 
> 
> 
> For real! I'm going to look into that lime. Thanks!
Click to expand...

Yards looking good. I remember the PGR mishap last year.

You don't want to use lime. Lime raises pH. I do know lowering pH is harder then raising. I think Ryan knorr just did a video with John Perry and he had a higher pH


----------



## Two9tene

Durso81 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, pH of 8.1. I see some dolomitic lime in your future! Lawn is looking tight!
> 
> 
> 
> For real! I'm going to look into that lime. Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yards looking good. I remember the PGR mishap last year.
> 
> You don't want to use lime. Lime raises pH. I do know lowering pH is harder then raising. I think Ryan knorr just did a video with John Perry and he had a higher pH
Click to expand...

Yes. I figured after I looked into it. Looks like it would just be easier to slowly combat the Ph and deal with the high ph. I'm pretty sure I seen that video where they were talking about nixing the Milo. I'm Uber low on phosphorus and my CEC is high, much like Knorr's.


----------



## lvlikeyv

Black rocks look great against the brown woof fence. The green adds a good pop of color too. 
Gonna keep this in mind for my yard. 
I'm learning more and more that these general lawn care companies aren't as knowledgeable as they claim to be. 
I had one asking me why I was scalping my lawn and stated Bermuda needed to be kept longer. 
I politely disagreed. lol
Keep it up bud, yard is looking great.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her the old post-storm trim!

Before:


After:

Glamour Shot:


----------



## Two9tene

lvlikeyv said:


> Black rocks look great against the brown woof fence. The green adds a good pop of color too.
> Gonna keep this in mind for my yard.
> I'm learning more and more that these general lawn care companies aren't as knowledgeable as they claim to be.
> I had one asking me why I was scalping my lawn and stated Bermuda needed to be kept longer.
> I politely disagreed. lol
> Keep it up bud, yard is looking great.


Thanks brother! I'm glad I can perpetuate the DIY mentality!


----------



## Two9tene

Dagon what a difference a year makes, and a reel mower 

2018:









2019:


----------



## ctrav

Nice job on the lawn! I love it when the girls want to run around and play...


----------



## tcorbitt20

Looking good!


----------



## PokeGrande

tcorbitt20 said:


> Looking good!


+1

:thumbup:


----------



## Two9tene

@tcorbitt20 
@ctrav 
@PokeGrande

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## tcorbitt20

Two9tene said:


> Dagon what a difference a year makes, and a reel mower
> 
> 2018:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2019:


That's nice!


----------



## Two9tene

Quick snip pre-rain:


Also threw down some starter fert (18-24-6) trying to correct the phosphorus deficiency!


----------



## PokeGrande

Dark green looking good!


----------



## jakemauldin

TLF says it's your Birthday, if so Happy Birthday!


----------



## ctrav

jakemauldin said:


> TLF says it's your Birthday, if so Happy Birthday!


I will 2nd that motion... Have a great day!


----------



## Two9tene

@jakemauldin & @ctrav

Thank you gentlemen! It's much appreciated!


----------



## Two9tene

Post-Rain Trim:


----------



## tcorbitt20

That looks really good. I'm gonna have to get a greens mower one day.


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> That looks really good. I'm gonna have to get a greens mower one day.


It is absolutely worth it brother!


----------



## Brackin4au

Two9tene said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks really good. I'm gonna have to get a greens mower one day.
> 
> 
> 
> It is absolutely worth it brother!
Click to expand...

+1


----------



## lvlikeyv

What are you using to edge? lines are looking crisp.

Any chance you can throw down a post of your lawn arsenal with some pics?


----------



## Two9tene

lvlikeyv said:


> What are you using to edge? lines are looking crisp.
> 
> Any chance you can throw down a post of your lawn arsenal with some pics?


Sure thing... maybe sometime this week. Got do some Maintenance on them anyway! Lol

I use a Ryobi electric edger.


----------



## lvlikeyv

I'm leaning more and more towards electric. I like the idea of not mucking with mixing oil and gas, winterizing, etc. I have an electric leaf blower and the fiskars push reel mower. I love the idea of being able to mow, weed eat and edge whenever I want without pissing of the neighborhood.


----------



## Two9tene

And a quick cross hatch after the morning watering and the evening rain:


----------



## Two9tene

lvlikeyv said:


> I'm leaning more and more towards electric. I like the idea of not mucking with mixing oil and gas, winterizing, etc. I have an electric leaf blower and the fiskars push reel mower. I love the idea of being able to mow, weed eat and edge whenever I want without pissing of the neighborhood.


I hear you brother! However, some equipment works better with gas. Plus I don't mind waking up my lazy *** neighbors if I have to fight off the weeds they are cultivating! :lol:


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> lvlikeyv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning more and more towards electric. I like the idea of not mucking with mixing oil and gas, winterizing, etc. I have an electric leaf blower and the fiskars push reel mower. I love the idea of being able to mow, weed eat and edge whenever I want without pissing of the neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear you brother! However, some equipment works better with gas. Plus I don't mind waking up my lazy @ss neighbors if I have to fight off the weeds they are cultivating! :lol:
Click to expand...

Agree buddy... 😎👍🏾


----------



## Two9tene

Well you live and you learn! Just busted a blade on the GM 1000 reel:



Took me a hot minute to figure it out!



Seen this and thought it was the bedknife!

Nonetheless, ordered a new reel from R&R should be here by Friday. Looks like my lawn is going to get a much NOT needed break till then!


----------



## tcorbitt20

How'd you do that?


----------



## ctrav

Dang bro so sorry to hear that... On the bright side now you can get a couple of honey do things done and the wife will be happy


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> How'd you do that?


Wasn't paying attention and ran the mower onto the driveway. The blade caught the edge of the concrete and busted at the weld. 
I'm gonna try to grind down that one blade and see if I can cut it with just 10 till the new reel arrives.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Dang bro so sorry to hear that... On the bright side now you can get a couple of honey do things done and the wife will be happy


Lol... That's what I'm afraid of...!


----------



## manthatsnice

Two9tene said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't paying attention and ran the mower onto the driveway. The blade caught the edge of the concrete and busted at the weld.
> I'm gonna try to grind down that one blade and see if I can cut it with just 10 till the new reel arrives.
Click to expand...

Done this several times, not a huge deal. My big focus this year is to level out all the grass to concrete areas.


----------



## Two9tene

Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:







Some reel changing pics:


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Well after finally changing out the reel in my GM1000 shoutout to @Redtenchu for the moral support! I got around to giving her a descent cut:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some reel changing pics:


Great job and welcome back...


----------



## Redtenchu

well done! lawn is looking tight!


----------



## Kballen11

@Two9tene looks awesome! It would look even better with a little carbon x on it. :lol:


----------



## Redtwin

How big of a deal was replacing the reel?


----------



## Two9tene

Kballen11 said:


> @Two9tene looks awesome! It would look even better with a little carbon x on it. :lol:


 lmao I will be by soon as possible! Lol


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> How big of a deal was replacing the reel?


It took me nearly all day to take it apart, put it back together. Overall it's not for the faint of heart or mechanically "challenged" individuals.


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a deal was replacing the reel?
> 
> 
> 
> It took me nearly all day to take it apart, put it back together. Overall it's not for the faint of heart or mechanically "challenged" individuals.
Click to expand...

Are you poking fun at me for being "mechanically challenged" :shock: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Redtwin

Two9tene said:


> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a deal was replacing the reel?
> 
> 
> 
> It took me nearly all day to take it apart, put it back together. Overall it's not for the faint of heart or mechanically "challenged" individuals.
Click to expand...

I want to remove the axles (horns). I'm pretty mechanically inclined so I think I can do it.


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a deal was replacing the reel?
> 
> 
> 
> It took me nearly all day to take it apart, put it back together. Overall it's not for the faint of heart or mechanically "challenged" individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I want to remove the axles (horns). I'm pretty mechanically inclined so I think I can do it.
Click to expand...

Removing the transport wheel "horns"  definitely appears to be easier than replacing the reel.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Redtwin said:
> 
> 
> 
> How big of a deal was replacing the reel?
> 
> 
> 
> It took me nearly all day to take it apart, put it back together. Overall it's not for the faint of heart or mechanically "challenged" individuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you poking fun at me for being "mechanically challenged" :shock: :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Not at all bud!


----------



## Kballen11

Two9tene said:


> Kballen11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Two9tene looks awesome! It would look even better with a little carbon x on it. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> lmao I will be by soon as possible! Lol
Click to expand...

I'm just messing with you. It's just waiting on the garage!


----------



## ctrav

Have a great birthday buddy...where are my pics


----------



## Two9tene

Picked up my bags of Carbon-X from @Kballen11 ! Thanks again brother! Gonna run a test plot on the right side of the front lawn and see what happens!

Also, thanks for all the birthday wishes gentlemen I really do appreciate it!!!


----------



## daniel3507

Good call on the test plot. I thought about it but don't have a large enough yard for it. Interested to see what you think of carbon x. I put mine down this evening and it wanted to clog the spreader


----------



## Two9tene

@Sbcgenii per your request bud! Lol

Checked my gauges this morning and received about 2" of free irrigation and more on the way. The wind and rain also dropped a crawfish somehow on my lawn. So maybe 2 weeks?


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut the other day:


----------



## ctrav

Looking good and the colored driveway is awesome...


----------



## Two9tene

This will be my last set of updates for about a month or so. Heading to some Army training.


----------



## ctrav

Thanks for your service. Who will tend to the lawn? Lots of hard work can disappear in a month &#128563;


----------



## Sbcgenii

Are you back? Where are the updates?


----------



## Two9tene

I'm back gents! @Sbcgenii In full affect. So I have been in Kentucky for the last ~40 days or so completing my Army training requirement(s) for my commissioning in May. My amazing wife took responsibility of the lawn back in June and she has done an amazing job maintaining it! I love her to death. Nonetheless, the carbon-x didn't produce much results however, I will be submitting a soil test in a week or two, so we will see.

I hit the ground running early this morning gave her a fresh cut at .44" and applied some chelated iron and T-Nex at rate for both. I have a lot of seed heads and some heat induced stress on the lawn so I am avoiding any N till it cools down some (pre fall). Finally, just giving her .50" of water that she is lacking for the week.


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Thanks for your service. Who will tend to the lawn? Lots of hard work can disappear in a month 😳


Thank you brother. The wife took care of the lawn while I was gone. (Best Wife ever!) I was going to pay a neighbor to do it but she refused. So she got a crash course on the GM1000 a 1 week and a half before I left.


----------



## ctrav

Wife did a great job in your absence &#128079;&#127998;! Hope you took her out to her favorite place...&#128526;


----------



## Sbcgenii

So are you getting a lawn service after your commission since you will no longer work for a living?


----------



## Two9tene

@Sbcgenii lmao... I will always work for a living! Can't kill the NCO inside!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Wife did a great job in your absence 👏🏾! Hope you took her out to her favorite place...😎


We sure did boss!


----------



## Two9tene

Gave the old GM 1000 a much needed face lift with some rhino liner:

Results will be posted tomorrow when it's done curing...








Also, changed spark plugs and cleaned the car carb out on my, and my father-in-law's, weedeater(s).


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick cut last night. About to throw down a crap-ton of bifen to combat the spider plague and then off to tackle the mullet! (Backyard)


----------



## Two9tene

Well got the mullet back in good shape! Well sort of anyway:


----------



## ctrav

Good to see you back in action! Front is as awesome as ever...but that back :shock:


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick mow last night:


----------



## Two9tene

Well had the itch and I scratched the f*#k out it this morning. I thinned my baby out and gave her a good ol summer scalping! Down to a .33" HOC for the time being. Goal HOC is to remain at a .44"

Dethatched and scalped & Applied some 18-24-06:

































Topped her off with some H2O


----------



## ctrav

Planning any sand while your at it??


----------



## Sbcgenii

ctrav said:


> Planning any sand while your at it??


X2


----------



## Two9tene

@Sbcgenii & @ctrav, i thought about it, not going to lie. But it was enough work for one day. Might go back out there in the morning and throw down what little bit of sand I have left!


----------



## Two9tene

Ohh yeah! It's about to go down, time: now! Finally got my hands on an aerator!!! Thanks to the local coop owner!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Planning any sand while your at it??


----------



## Sbcgenii

My yard needs aeration and sand really bad. Really hard to justify to other people while remodeling the house though.


----------



## Two9tene

Sbcgenii said:


> Planning any sand while your at it??


I have a good 600lbs of sand I'm itching to get out of my garage but I am racing against the clock. Just finished the first pass... watered down some spots that just weren't catching and heading into the second pass:


----------



## Two9tene

Finally!!! :shock: done with this days project! 
Got the second pass done and was wishing I was at @ctrav's whiskey tasting the whole Dagon time! Lol







Threw down some Milo to encourage some hefty growth and watered her down. She has taken a beating since I got back can't wait to see a good payoff, 🤞🏼.

Well until the next time I come out and attend to my other love, I'm out gents!


----------



## Two9tene

Ohh yeah watered her in a bit and forgot that I showed some love to the mid-mullet this morning. Full-on Lawn day in the wraps!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Did you do a double tap on the aerator? The back looks pretty good. I wish mine was that nice.


----------



## ctrav

Great work on your lawn! We all had an awesome time with great food &#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Two9tene

Dew-knocking Wet mow this morning.







App of T-Nex, RGS, and MicroGreen.

Overdosed the mullet in the back with 3 Oz. Of T-Nex.

Also spotted signs of dollar spot:


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> Dew-knocking Wet mow this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> App of T-Nex, RGS, and MicroGreen.
> 
> Overdosed the mullet in the back with 3 Oz. Of T-Nex.
> 
> Also spotted signs of dollar spot:


Such a sweet lawn! Sorry about the DS 😩


----------



## Two9tene

Just a quick evening shot before bed and kids first day at school!!

#doubledarkgreen


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a quick cut and enjoyed the view from several angles! Lol :lol:


----------



## ctrav

Nice and tight with great edge work! &#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## daniel3507

You're making the neighbors look bad!


----------



## Two9tene

daniel3507 said:


> You're making the neighbors look bad!


Haha!


----------



## Two9tene

Showed my lawn some love and gave her some diamonds!







Put some sag on my GM:


----------



## tcorbitt20

I like the diamonds!


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> I like the diamonds!


Thanks brother! Hopefully they will get better over time lol!!


----------



## Two9tene

Observed the 1/3rd rule today and gave her a quick trim:



Noticed that the PGR overdose took affect in the mid-mullet today:







These images are from a single stolon that was creeping up the ramp to my shed. As you can see only one part of the plant received treatment with the PGR and it took full affect. A testament to the powers of PGR!


----------



## Two9tene

Threw some quick diamonds down this morning, not the best but it makes me feel good! Lol


----------



## ctrav

Great job brother!! &#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## JTCJC

Looks awesome! Has the neighbor across the street asked for any advise yet?


----------



## Two9tene

JTCJC said:


> Looks awesome! Has the neighbor across the street asked for any advise yet?


He has. Lol. Unfortunately he doesn't have the time to keep up with it though.


----------



## Two9tene

Double-cut and threw down some Dimension.

Before:





After:


----------



## ctrav

Nice work keeping it clean and sharp!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Nice work keeping it clean and sharp!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Sbcgenii

Two9tene said:


> Double-cut and threw down some Dimension.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:


----------



## Two9tene

Threw some Diamonds up like Jay-Z and threw the rock away!


----------



## Two9tene

Sbcgenii said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Double-cut and threw down some Dimension.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:
Click to expand...

Lol it's not quite there yet! But, Friday, or Friday after next DeeBoh will be knocked out! Lmao


----------



## Redtwin

What's your current HOC?


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> What's your current HOC?


I'm at right around .44" HOC.


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a cut and applied my next PGR app and some chelated iron as well.

Before Cut:

After Cut:

After Apps:


----------



## Two9tene

Did something I haven't done in a long time. Single cut verticals one direction:



Still crazy to see this green "confetti"



One thing that sucks is that the sun is behind my house in the afternoons and the neighbors can't enjoy the stripes! Lol Hence why I have been doing diamonds!



Ohh yeah! Threw down some Tournament Ready on the trouble spots around the mailbox, curb, and utility boxes and watered it in really good!


----------



## Two9tene

Working Hard on that LOTM nomination. Lmao Quick cut (diagonal) one way. Also, threw down second app of dimension for the impending poa annua dooms day. Watered it all in real good! Also, spot sprayed with Image for all the crabgrass, dandelion, milkweed, etc... testing it on the edges to see if it hurst the Bermuda. If it doesn't then it's game-on for the rest of the lawn.




Also, threw down this worthless CarbonX from my spare bag. Was gonna give it away but nobody wanted it! Lol


----------



## Two9tene

Quick recap of the last three or so days in photos:


----------



## Thor865

What's the browning in the middle from? And what's wrong with the CX?


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut and trim:






And some side-piece love:


----------



## Two9tene

Thor865 said:


> What's the browning in the middle from? And what's wrong with the CX?


The browning was injury from some spot spraying (crab grass) with Image.

CX prill size is extremely large and provides no tangible results, either foliar or soil. Just my experience. It might work well for others.


----------



## Thor865

Two9tene said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the browning in the middle from? And what's wrong with the CX?
> 
> 
> 
> The browning was injury from some spot spraying (crab grass) with Image.
> 
> CX prill size is extremely large and provides no tangible results, either foliar or soil. Just my experience. It might work well for others.
Click to expand...

Don't disagree it isn't ideal for low cut Bermuda. That's why I use XGRN 8-1-8, greens grade prill size


----------



## tcorbitt20

Two9tene said:


> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the browning in the middle from? And what's wrong with the CX?
> 
> 
> 
> The browning was injury from some spot spraying (crab grass) with Image.
> 
> CX prill size is extremely large and provides no tangible results, either foliar or soil. Just my experience. It might work well for others.
Click to expand...

Didn't they acknowledge they had a bad batch that got sent out? Seems like I read that somewhere and that they were offering a replacement. @thegrassfactor did I dream that?


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut:





Also, treated the side piece with some immunox. Seen some mycelium in the morning dew.


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the browning in the middle from? And what's wrong with the CX?
> 
> 
> 
> The browning was injury from some spot spraying (crab grass) with Image.
> 
> CX prill size is extremely large and provides no tangible results, either foliar or soil. Just my experience. It might work well for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't they acknowledge they had a bad batch that got sent out? Seems like I read that somewhere and that they were offering a replacement. @thegrassfactor did I dream that?
Click to expand...

Yeah, someone told me they took back a couple bags and replaced them. However, I've already opened them up and only have 1/2 a bag left.


----------



## g-man

Immunox is safe on Bermuda?


----------



## thegrassfactor

tcorbitt20 said:


> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor865 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the browning in the middle from? And what's wrong with the CX?
> 
> 
> 
> The browning was injury from some spot spraying (crab grass) with Image.
> 
> CX prill size is extremely large and provides no tangible results, either foliar or soil. Just my experience. It might work well for others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't they acknowledge they had a bad batch that got sent out? Seems like I read that somewhere and that they were offering a replacement. @thegrassfactor did I dream that?
Click to expand...

Yes and no. We had bad material in the since that it was wicking atmospheric moisture causing it to develop a greasy texture and lose its ability to hold together as a prill, negatively influencing spreadability.

There seems to be an issue with reel cut bermuda in Oklahoma, gauging response of this and Red. I don't know why that is. I applied the same material that came from Red on my bermuda with response as well as on fescue from the same bag with response. We had it tested for analysis, and it checked out spot on. We have a large client in Oklahoma that did side by side testing with their previous supplier and opted to go with us this year due to the results. I hate you had these results, but it seems to be unique to a select few.

The white prills in our bag is manufactured by YaraVera and is called AMIDAS (https://www.yara.us/crop-nutrition/fertilizer-products/yaravera/yaravera-amidas-40-0-0/), which is a homogeneous urea/AMS which alone should provide results assuming nitrogen provides response on your lawn. It makes up 50% of the bag. The material we manufacture in house is still operating on the same char/poultry manure compost as then, the start, and even now, so if that were the culprit, I would expect a more consistent across the board trend.

I take these comments _*extremely*_ serious. If you have any ideas on the culprit and how we could improve upon the product, I am 100% eager to have that conversation. This is the definitely the first time I've seen it referred to as worthless, though, so I'll begin working on how to quantify that. Also, gauging by the condition of the lawn, I'm not exactly seeing where it can offer a significant amount of improvement over its current condition.


----------



## Two9tene

thegrassfactor said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two9tene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The browning was injury from some spot spraying (crab grass) with Image.
> 
> CX prill size is extremely large and provides no tangible results, either foliar or soil. Just my experience. It might work well for others.
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they acknowledge they had a bad batch that got sent out? Seems like I read that somewhere and that they were offering a replacement. @thegrassfactor did I dream that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes and no. We had bad material in the since that it was wicking atmospheric moisture causing it to develop a greasy texture and lose its ability to hold together as a prill, negatively influencing spreadability.
> 
> There seems to be an issue with reel cut bermuda in Oklahoma, gauging response of this and Red. I don't know why that is. I applied the same material that came from Red on my bermuda with response as well as on fescue from the same bag with response. We had it tested for analysis, and it checked out spot on. We have a large client in Oklahoma that did side by side testing with their previous supplier and opted to go with us this year due to the results. I hate you had these results, but it seems to be unique to a select few.
> 
> The white prills in our bag is manufactured by YaraVera and is called AMIDAS (https://www.yara.us/crop-nutrition/fertilizer-products/yaravera/yaravera-amidas-40-0-0/), which is a homogeneous urea/AMS which alone should provide results assuming nitrogen provides response on your lawn. It makes up 50% of the bag. The material we manufacture in house is still operating on the same char/poultry manure compost as then, the start, and even now, so if that were the culprit, I would expect a more consistent across the board trend.
> 
> I take these comments _*extremely*_ serious. If you have any ideas on the culprit and how we could improve upon the product, I am 100% eager to have that conversation. This is the definitely the first time I've seen it referred to as worthless, though, so I'll begin working on how to quantify that. Also, gauging by the condition of the lawn, I'm not exactly seeing where it can offer a significant amount of improvement over its current condition.
Click to expand...

I apologize if I offended you or your company. Maybe worthless was a bit harsh. However, the product did not work for me. I'm fine with that. I'm no SME, nor do I claim to be. I would imagine that the prill size is probably the culprit being that I mow <.5" and the product just sits on top of the canopy. Unfortunately, the mower will pick up prills in subsequent cuts.

Also, I applied the CX back in early to mid spring. That's when I noticed the lack of response or result.

I'm sure this product is effective, it just didn't work out for me. So again I apologize to you and your company.

P.S. Love your channel and all the information you share with us!

Respectfully,
Jason B.


----------



## Two9tene

Quic cut and trim (two directions):


----------



## ctrav

Looking good! Will you keep it low going into dormancy or raise it?


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Looking good! Will you keep it low going into dormancy or raise it?


I've been debating it. I might just let her grow a little bit before the first frost. I am going to throw down a lot more phos to drive the roots down deep along with some RGS.


----------



## Two9tene

Alright I am finally finished! Took the obligatory TLF Golfball shot! Maybe I can get some LOTM love this month! Lmao


----------



## Two9tene

Forgot to put this down first:

Early morning cut and applied what will hopefully be my last PGR application and some chelated iron! 








Also, still cutting the mullet and overdosing with 3oz. Of PGR! But first some Image to control the outraged weeds!


----------



## ctrav

Nice work on the lawn as its beautiful...how long after applying the iron before results??


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Nice work on the lawn as its beautiful...how long after applying the iron before results??


Generally 2-3 business days! Lol right around 48hrs it turns a blueish green! It's nice!


----------



## tcorbitt20

I'll nominate you unless somebody beats me to it. Looking great!


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> I'll nominate you unless somebody beats me to it. Looking great!


Haha thanks brotha!!!


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut this morning and applied some Tournament Ready & Humic12! Man this Ortho Hose-End Sprayer is on-point. I fully recommend it for anybody that's looking for a hose-end!















Also haven't updated about the in-laws lawn Reno from back in May. I applied PGR and some Chelated Iron on it this morning as well:

May:









Today:


----------



## ctrav

Great job on the in-laws reno!! What setting do you use on the Ortho sprayer when applying the CI?


----------



## GrassFarmer

I've never been on your journal looks pretty good super short lol


----------



## Two9tene

GrassFarmer said:


> I've never been on your journal looks pretty good super short lol


Lol thanks brother!


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Great job on the in-laws reno!! What setting do you use on the Ortho sprayer when applying the CI?


I used the 1-1/2 oz. setting and just walked in a cross hatch patter till the contents was gone. I haven't really calibrated it yet I just bought yesterday to replace my chameleon sprayer.


----------



## ctrav

Two9tene said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the in-laws reno!! What setting do you use on the Ortho sprayer when applying the CI?
> 
> 
> 
> I used the 1-1/2 oz. setting and just walked in a cross hatch patter till the contents was gone. I haven't really calibrated it yet I just bought yesterday to replace my chameleon sprayer.
Click to expand...

Thanks...


----------



## Two9tene

Got my SnapBack today!

Shout out to @wardconnor


----------



## Two9tene

Quick game day mow and trim. I also applied some propiconazle as it has been pretty humid and I spotted some mycelium when I was knocking down the dew this morning.







Go Canes!!! It's All About The 🙌🏼!


----------



## tcorbitt20

That's sharp!


----------



## Two9tene

tcorbitt20 said:


> That's sharp!


Thanks brother!


----------



## ctrav

Always a thing of beauty &#128077;&#127998;&#128076;&#127998;...

BTW - my lawn is getting a little darker green from the iron application. I cut tomorrow and that will be day 3 since the application...


----------



## Two9tene

Gave her a double cut (diamonds) North to South threw down some [email protected] 1/2 bag rate-and Azoxystrobin (Combating the Dew induced fungus):


----------



## Two9tene

Early morning Dew Mow! Gonna throw down more Azoxysorbin the humidity is killing my lawn with fungi! 
























Vacated the obnoxious TTT out of the island in preparations for some river stones later this month.


----------



## The_iHenry

Good job dude! It looks incredible


----------



## tcorbitt20

Lawn looks outstanding!


----------



## Two9tene

Quick cut and trim today:


----------



## Two9tene

Hung my hat up and put the GM to bed!!!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Two9tene said:


> Early morning Dew Mow!


I love this photo. So _satisfying_ and looks great.


----------



## ctrav

Very proud to see you in the October running for LOM! It should go without saying you have my vote. Your dedication to the trade is admired by me and I'm sure many others!&#128077;&#127998;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## Two9tene

Well quick cut on the 1st of October in hopes of a November nom before the lawn goes dormant:























Also, I've been debating whether or not to throw down another app of PGR before it goes dormant. Got some seed heads popping up.


----------



## ctrav

A well deserved break is on the way...plenty of time to plot for next year


----------



## The_iHenry

Still looks good.


----------



## Two9tene

The Gods have laid down some stripes in the Sky this morning:



It's a sign! Today will hopefully be my last cut for the year🤞🏼


----------



## Two9tene

Checked in on the ground temp and gave her a cut & trim!


----------



## ctrav

You my friend are in a totally different level! Love the cut/uncut pic!! Keep up the good work...no wait that was your last cut &#129300;&#128077;&#127998;


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@@Two9tene

Yep!

Next level lawn right there!

Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Two9tene

ENC_Lawn said:


> @@Two9tene
> 
> Yep!
> 
> Next level lawn right there!
> 
> Looks awesome!!!


Lol thanks brotha!!!


----------



## Two9tene

Well I guess I was wrong! Hasn't been cold enough yet! Gave her another trim yesterday.


----------



## The_iHenry

Two9tene said:


> Well I guess I was wrong! Hasn't been cold enough yet! Gave her another trim yesterday.


Looks good dude. Killing the neighbors.


----------



## Two9tene

Ground temps are significantly dropping down here in Elgin: I expect to see some dormancy action after this Friday's cold front!


----------



## Two9tene

Today I embraced the fact the season is coming to an end relatively soon!!!


----------



## Two9tene

Well getting a new venture off with TwO9Tene Designs©

Created a Lawn Enthusiast inspired products page  with some cool T-Shirts, Stickers, Mugs etc... Please check it out.


----------



## Two9tene

And like that the season comes to a close with a nice frost!


----------



## ctrav

Two more cuts &#128526;


----------



## Two9tene

ctrav said:


> Two more cuts 😎


Lol maybe! Maybe not


----------



## Redtwin

Show us the tiger stripes!


----------



## Two9tene

Redtwin said:


> Show us the tiger stripes!


You mean these?


----------



## Redtwin

The half dormant-half green stripes that happen after the first frost.


----------

